# No permits + no inspections = building collapse?!?!?!?!?



## JCraver (Oct 31, 2014)

http://www.dailyamericannews.com/article/20140921/NEWS/140929960/0/SEARCH

http://www.dailyamericannews.com/article/20140922/NEWS/140929828/0/SEARCH

This happened ~5 mins. from where I grew up.  I haven't talked to anyone local, but from the newspaper articles it appears there was a new roof installed with no permits and/or inspections.  I'm not saying the inspector _would_ have caught anything had he been there, but he sure _could_ have...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Now where do have to go to get drinky?

Too many layers?

You think maybe the roof was loaded with roofing material in a concentrated area before the roof work was started?

I'd check with the supplier, sometimes they take a snapshot for proof of material delivery, unless that's to much CSI.

pc1


----------



## JCraver (Oct 31, 2014)

You just have to go around the corner for a drink - there's a tavern every block.  

My guess is, there probably hasn't _ever_ been any kind of inspection of that building (save for maybe a health dept. inspection of the kitchen).  Too many layers, missing capstones, and no tuckpointing of the building ever all contributed, is my guess.

Poor town, with poor folks.  Maintenance takes a backseat to keeping the lights on.  :-(

A couple yrs. ago this same town started a rental property registration/inspection program that caused a *big* stink.  You'd think that after all that hullabaloo, a thing as simple as enforcing roofing permits/inspections would be easy...


----------



## ICE (Oct 31, 2014)

If a layer of roofing brought the building down, it must have been the tenth layer.


----------



## JCraver (Oct 31, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> If a layer of roofing brought the building down, it must have been the tenth layer.


Hard to tell from the pics they provided, but it looks pretty thick.  I'd bet there are 5 or 6 layers on there, anyway.


----------



## mjesse (Oct 31, 2014)

Local news video

http://www.wsiltv.com/home/top-story/West-Frankfort-Building-Collapses-275933901.html


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 31, 2014)

Very lucky that was not filled with people.


----------



## JPohling (Oct 31, 2014)

video link not working for me...................


----------



## mjesse (Nov 1, 2014)

JPohling said:
			
		

> video link not working for me...................


Link reposted


----------

